
Transfer Learning Will Radically Change Machine Learning for Engineers - hsikka
https://medium.com/modeldepot/transfer-learning-will-radically-change-machine-learning-for-engineers-78732b2bb415
======
ea016
For those of you who want to play with transfer learning, Keras has a nice
collection of models for computer vision available here:
[https://keras.io/applications](https://keras.io/applications)

Shameless plug: And if you want to try them out in your browser, I made a
website that allows you to try pre-trained models:
[http://pretrained.ml](http://pretrained.ml)

~~~
singularity2001
change angular src? {{model.name}} {{model.description}}

------
ekianjo
That's a PR piece that has very little depth to it.

~~~
singularity2001
it is a PR piece that rightfully talks about the "most underrated trick in
deep learning": transfer learning.

~~~
sgt101
Oh come on - surely ever since Microsoft published that paper about roman
alphabet recognition being improved by using chinese trained networks everyone
has been using it as a default

